# IJustS burnt coils



## WillemMuller (9/10/16)

Hi all. I need help, I've spend more than R600 lately only on coils for my IJustS. Coils keep on burning( yes it was properly prepared and saturated). My next step is a tank with re-buildable coils. What would you suggest that fits on the IJustS battery? Something not too heavy on juice but enough hit. Thanx

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Warlock (9/10/16)

Hi @WillemMuller I’m not familiar with the iJust S but had the same problem with my iJust 2, getting way to many dry hits.

Now I use a KangerTech Toptank Mini (it comes with a rebuild able tank atomizer) or a Melo mini on the battery. They are both 22mm diameter and fit just right.


----------



## Slick (9/10/16)

Warlock said:


> Hi @WillemMuller I’m not familiar with the iJust S but had the same problem with my iJust 2, getting way to many dry hits.
> 
> Now I use a KangerTech Toptank Mini (it comes with a rebuild able tank atomizer) or a Melo mini on the battery. They are both 22mm diameter and fit just right.


Hey guys,the ijust S is broader than the ijust 2,so a 22mm tank like the melo3 won't look very fancy on it ,I had a TFV4 on my ijust S battery which looked very cool and also has a RBA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlock (9/10/16)

Ok didnt know that @Slick  Bad advice.


----------



## Slick (9/10/16)

Warlock said:


> Ok didnt know that @Slick  Bad advice.


No worries mate,i mite be wrong as to how bad it looks,but I don't like it at all with a melo3 mini,check the pic below and hope @Rob Fisher doesn't see it because he will shoot me with this kind of picture quality

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Warlock (9/10/16)

Yup it does look a bit kak ... lol not the pic, the small tank on the 24mm mod.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strontium (9/10/16)

As long as it gets the job done


----------



## Slick (9/10/16)

Warlock said:


> Yup it does look a bit kak ... lol not the pic, the small tank on the 24mm mod.


If a tfv4 mini or baby beast is also 24mm then I think that wil be a winner on the iJust battery,just keep in mind max of 50w only,but depending on your coil build,i think I said enough, hopefully some experts can set u right, good luck and hope it works out for you,my mind is only thinking smok alien and nothing else...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WillemMuller (9/10/16)

Thanks for the advice so far. @Slick how was your battery life and consumption on the TFV4?


Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slick (10/10/16)

WillemMuller said:


> Thanks for the advice so far. @Slick how was your battery life and consumption on the TFV4?
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


Sorry for the late reply @WillemMuller ,I used it for 5mins only because 50w on the T3 coil is just not enough power,but it did look good,maybe a 0.5ohm build would work much better and give you a days battery life as I'm getting now with a 0.3 coil


----------



## Darrylth (10/10/16)

I had the same problem with the Ijust s.. replaced the tank with the baby beast, which is 22mm BTW. .4 coils and it works perfectly no more burnt coils.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/11/16)

Any fix on the burnt coil issue yet? I now have 2 of these and the coil does seem to pop rather quickly - with heavy drawing. I don't necessarily want to change my vaping style...



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

